# ACCON NeltLink S7



## edison (24 November 2020)

Ich hab den alten NetLink hervorgekramt und wollte diesen an einem alten Rechner betreiben.

Wenn ich unter PC/PG Schnittstelle einstellen den NetLink auswähle und in der darauf folgenden Maske "NetLink suchen" auswähle wird nichts gefunden.
Das Tool NetLink_Config von der CD findet meinen NetLink aber.


Deinstallieren über die Windows Systemsteuerung und Neuinstallieren hat nichts gebracht.
Sind irgendwo noch Dateien die ich von Hand löschen könnte vor Neuinstallation?
Gibt es ein Firmwareupdate für den NetLink?

Win7 32bit SP1
Step7 5.5 SP4
ACCON-NetLink S7   V01.021 24.04.02


Von CD getestet:   ACCON-NetLink Version 1.0.2.0 [27.07.2005]
Aus Netz geladen: SetupAcconS7Net  Version 3.5.0.3 [30.11.2017]


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2020)

Diese Hardware passt nicht zu dem Treiber von 2017.
Welchen Treiber hast Du den aktuell installiert?


----------



## edison (30 November 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Bin jetzt erstmal auf den NetLink pro ausgewichen, der klappt.
Ich befürchte zuerst den zu neuen Treiber installiert zu haben und dann den passenden Alten, den ich jetzt nicht mehr los werde.
Deinstallation über die Systemsteuerung hat nicht funktioniert.


----------

